# My new 3018 came today but with something extra and something missing



## WinkWoodworks (Mar 23, 2021)

Not a big deal as the missing item is grease of some sort. I was thinking maybe it is pre-greased since it was not included but after doing a couple minor things it definitely needs some grease. What grease should I get? Going to the local Rockler store tomorrow.

The extra item is pictured below. No idea why I would need 13 different sizes of the ER11 Collet and it is not on the parts list or on the Amazon listing. What do I do with these now?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As far as lube I would recommend a dry-type lube. Use sparingly, and re-lube during maintenance, it will build up a nice slick surface over time. To start with I would do maintenance once a week, check for loose fittings, clean the dust off of everything and re-lube (remember to use the lube sparingly so you don't have extra lube that drips everywhere).

You will use the 3.5mm for 1/8" shank bits and the 7mm for 1/4" shank bits. If you find bits with an odd size shank you will probably need to use the correct size for those bits to hold them safely.


----------



## WinkWoodworks (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks. I picked up 2 different lubes the other day and found one that is working great and reduced the friction noise from XYZ travel to almost nothing. I have now run a 6 hour laser burn and a 1 hour CNC and both turned out great so I am happy. Now to design and make more things.

Good to hear that I can use a 1/4" shank bit with those collets, not sure I will be using anything other than the 1/8" and 1/4" but I will keep them safe just in case.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a collet set when I built my CNC and the only ones I have used are the 1/2", 1/4", and 1/16" (or whatever their Metric equivalent is). But I have them if I ever get an odd size shank. I use Royal Purple NLGI #2 on my linear bearings for X and Y axes, the ball screw on Z axis, and the rack and pinion gears for X and Y. It would be cleaner if I used a dry lube like Mike said but the manufacturer recommended a good #2 grease so that's what I went with. I do use dry lube on almost everything else in the shop, though.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

WinkWoodworks said:


> Good to hear that I can use a 1/4" shank bit with those collets, not sure I will be using anything other than the 1/8" and 1/4" but I will keep them safe just in case.


You can (and should) buy 1/8” and 1/4” er11 collets if those are the sizes of bits you have or will be using. Would not use the metric ones unless you buy that sized metric shanked bit. The others will fit, but not fit “right”. Collets are inexpensive (and consumable). Replace them any time a bit slips or has any visible or tactile burrs.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Uses for other sizes would depend on the jobs that you were doing. First thought would be drilling holes, in that size range, all drill bits would have a shank diameter equal to the drill bit diameter, or a bigger shank on micro drills to be accepted by a 1/8th Dremel or similar collet. ER collets are designed to have a 1mm closure range, unlike many other collet families where the closure range can often be measured in 1/100th of an inch. So any drilling in a project can be be done with a drill bit mounted in the appropriate collet. May not have a huge application for 3D carvings in wood, but beyond wood carving, they could be quite useful. To my mind, I would applaud the vendor for including them so you don't have to hunt for them as you broaden your horizons. I'm not currently a CNC user, but have operated large commercial units for 5 yrs in a previous job, and currently use ER's a lot in metalworking machines, and can assure you that standard metric ER collets grip imperial shanks in their closure range adequately, 6.5mm or 7mm ER collet properly set up on a 1/4" shank has no runout or slip problem when driven by a 10HP spindle into hardwood or metal.


----------

